# It's that time of year again!



## smurfe (Mar 29, 2008)

Crawfish season is good this year


----------



## Wade E (Mar 29, 2008)

OKG that looks awesome. Is there a difference between what we would catch in say a small river around here to those. Me and my dad used to take a day and catch a 5 gallon buckets worth way back in the day! If thats the same then Im know what Im doing this summer.


----------



## grapeman (Mar 29, 2008)

So Smurfe did you catch those in the cement pond behind the pot in the first picture?


They sure look tasty all cooked up!


----------



## Dean (Mar 29, 2008)

that sure looks good! I bet those taste even better with a few mugs of homebrew.


----------



## corn field (Mar 29, 2008)

MA SHAW DAT LOOK GOOD. Remindes me of when I was growing up in south west Louisiana. By the way you have to suck the head for the best flavor*Edited by: corn field *


----------



## Waldo (Mar 29, 2008)

My phone never rang




Never got an e-mail




No letter ever came


----------



## grapeman (Mar 29, 2008)

I hope Wade doesn't read that comment corn field. He might take it the wrong way.!


----------



## Wade E (Mar 29, 2008)

I dont even know how to read that Appleman!


----------



## hannabarn (Mar 29, 2008)

Hey Smurfe! I'm coming to Gonzales!! That is one of my favorite menus.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Mar 29, 2008)

Smurfe....I am GREEN with envy...mostly over the green grass.

The food looks awesome tho.
</font></font>


----------



## smurfe (Mar 30, 2008)

Northern Winos said:


> Smurfe....I am GREEN with envy...mostly over the green grass.
> 
> The food looks awesome tho.




Thats the worse part of the yard to. There used to be a bunch of raised flower beds there I yanked out last fall as I hated mowing around them. Didn't take long for the grass to creep all over the spot. Even though it has been cool for standards here, we have been cutting grass about a month now.


----------



## smurfe (Mar 30, 2008)

wade said:


> OKG that looks awesome. Is there a difference between what we would catch in say a small river around here to those. Me and my dad used to take a day and catch a 5 gallon buckets worth way back in the day! If thats the same then Im know what Im doing this summer.




They would be the same except I am sure they would be much smaller. We had them in Illinois to. Except there they were considered fish bait. One of the best baits for Bass there is.


----------



## smurfe (Mar 30, 2008)

appleman said:


> So Smurfe did you catch those in the cement pond behind the pot in the first picture?
> 
> 
> They sure look tasty all cooked up!




No, but if you had seen the pool a couple weeks ago you would of thought you could of caught them there. My chlorine generator is malfunctioning and it looked like the Gulf for a while. I could probably pick up a plateful on the other side of those bushes though. We have about an acre of yard there that is pretty swampy. There are about 100 crawfish mounds out there right now.


----------



## rgecaprock (Mar 30, 2008)

Smurfe,


Now that is the life!!! Crawfish boils are so much fun!! Nice pool! I've seen those crawfish mounds in Oklahoma, fields of them after the water goes down. 


Ramona


----------



## corn field (Mar 30, 2008)

Wade there is a small globe of fat in the head of the crawfish it has the best flavor so you suck the fat out most cajuns understand it


----------



## Wade E (Mar 30, 2008)

Oh, I understood what you meant!!!!!


----------



## Angell Wine (Mar 30, 2008)

It's been 2 years since I'd had some crawdads. Makes me want come down there and get me some. Whats the price per lb ?


----------



## smurfe (Mar 31, 2008)

Angell Wine said:


> It's been 2 years since I'd had some crawdads. Makes me want come down there and get me some. Whats the price per lb ?




They are pricey this year. Fuel cost has caused an increase. They have been running between $1.69-$2.29 a pound livearound here. The higher price for the select grade. They were under $1.00 a pound this time last year but not near as big. *Edited by: smurfe *


----------



## hannabarn (Mar 31, 2008)

Golly! I didn't know the crawdads ran on fossil fuel!!!


----------



## PolishWineP (Mar 31, 2008)

Waldo said:


> My phone never rang
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Us too.



I'm sure we could have found our way down there...


----------



## smurfe (Mar 31, 2008)

PolishWineP said:


> Waldo said:
> 
> 
> > My phone never rang
> ...




Hey, come on over. We have more.


----------



## uavwmn (Apr 1, 2008)

smurfe, when I was stationed at Ft. Polk, LA I had the pleasure of "sucking the heads and biting the tails" with friends. Crawfish are the poor mans lobster!!! And they are delicious!!!! Thanks for bringing back good memories!!


----------

